# Almost Done With Fat Zombie



## Armor78154 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am finishing up work on my Fat Zombie, and the one thing I am trying to figure out is if I have missed something on the overall look. The picture I am including is the undressed prop. I am going to do a little more touch up painting on the belly, as it will be showing, and I did just add a few pustules.

I am planning on putting a grungy t-shirt with a work shirt over it. His belly will hang over his pants, and they will be held up by suspenders. He sets on rebar, and I am using rubber galoshes that have been distresses to sit down first, and then he slides into the boots.

Let me know if you have any suggestions...I am just about burned out about now...and the deadline is approaching quickly.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

nice!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

omg, sick! (love it) Is that latex?


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Love it the only thing I personally want to add is a truckers cap. Just seems like he should have one.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow!
That's Amazing!
Great Job!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Nah, you should put a really bad stained up wife-beater and boxer shorts on that dude. and stick a can of Milwaukee's Beast in his hand. A NASCAR or Deer Huntin' cap would be pretty sweet too.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm curious about what this is made with. It looks so realistic.


----------



## Armor78154 (Aug 19, 2010)

The basic structure is PVC with a chicken wire frame made up of a couple of different pieces of chicken wire.

I stuffed newspaper into the chicken wire in several places after the chicken wire was threaded together, and then used the Big Gap expanding foam to fill him. This took several cans...oh, who am I kidding, it took a lot of that stuff. The best trick for doing this is to hang him in the air as you are filling him. I attached some twine around the pvc at the top of the frame, and then hung him from a ceiling storage rack I have in the garage. It makes it easier to fill him, and lets the foam stay fairly symmetrical.

Once the chicken wire frame was pretty solid with foam, I carved off the pieces that didn't lend themselves to the basic form, and then wrapped the whole think with duct tape. After duct taping, I used the StiltBeast method of plastic wrapping the duct tape. This gave him the basic skin. His "man boobs" and belly were made up of plastic shopping bags that were shaped appropriately. I also used bubble wrap on the arms, as it allowed me to get a much better shape than the pool noodles. Plus it is easier than putting chicken wire on his arms. I guess if you did that though, you could sculpt the foam to add in those waddles that one might expect on so corpulent a creature.

Once the skin was in place, I started using colored liquid latex to build up his upper body and belly. The wound was a latex wound from a kit, and the pustules are just pieces of bubble wrap that were cut and then attached with latex.

I have the hands attached to dowels that slip into the ends of the arm frame. They are held in with cotter pins. The head is a mask from Horror Dome that has a styrofoam wig head that also got a layer of the expanding foam pushed into it. You have to be careful with that though, as it spilled out of the eye slits. It took some time to clean those up.

The real trick is to paint him with an airbrush. That allows you to do the real blending and mottling that makes him look really decrepid. I am so glad I bought a kit off of eBay, even though it took me some time to figure it out.

Here are some links to a few of the under construction pictures.





































Thanks for all the positive comments.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A corpulent zombie is a nice change of pace

BTW, if you want your pictures to show within the post as opposed to taking people back to your Photobucket account, copy and past the IMG code into your post. I did that for your posts above because I had time on my hands at the moment:jol:


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

great job! really unique!


----------



## Armor78154 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for your help in the post. And I am glad he is somewhat unique...I am so tired of those skinny zombies.

Here is a new one with most of his clothing put into place...still need to finish the long-sleeve shirt, but I will have that done tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Ick! He's disgusting, which is a good thing here.


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

This guy is absolutely awesome.


----------



## diagia (Oct 21, 2011)

I do like him!!!! Needs a t shirt with bottom torn off to get good belly showing and definitley a camo hat


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

He looks great! He looks just like the "Fat Zombie" from the new PS3 Game "Dead Island" Same color and everything. You don't even have to dress him. Google the Images. Any kids who play will get the reference right off the bat.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks like my uncle Bob.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

You're Uncle Bob is a zombie??!?


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Great job Armor! Just shows how a skilled haunter can produce professional quality props using garage shop techniques. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow that is awesome!
I really like how you matched the color from the mask to his body.
Better then most of the "professional" quality props I've scene lately!


----------



## Armor78154 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Volscalkur. I used an airbrush and latex to get everything to blend. The mottling with the airbrush helped a lot. Here is a final picture of him lit up in our Haunt. We are still playing with lighting, so I am not sure if this is how he will look on Halloween.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

The lighting looks great!
To me a fat zombie is a lot more scary 'cause you know he's doin' it right!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Very impressive! He is quite the "greeter"!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That prop is perfectly disgusting looking. Really nice work! It reminds me of Bobo and Little Devel in the movie Nothing But Trouble.


----------



## blueikaos (Oct 18, 2011)

He looks awful. (That's a compliment :cheesykin: )


----------

